# Looking for Mt Snow, Okemo or Killington xmas or New Year's week



## Avery (Nov 21, 2014)

Minimum 1 bedroom, prefer 2. Only need 3 or 4 nights either before or after xmas. 

Please PM or email. 

Thx.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 21, 2014)

Have Dec 31-Jan 3 at Wyndham Shawnee in the Poconos - 2/2 for $300.

At least there is some type of skiing and tubing in the immediate area ... 

PM if interested.


----------



## theo (Nov 21, 2014)

Avery said:


> Minimum 1 bedroom, prefer 2. Only need 3 or 4 nights either before or after xmas.



We like to try send *all* New Yorkers to Mount Snow. That way we Yankees can know exactly where they are while here --- and they can all be together in one place, "interacting" with each other as one happy, friendly group . Many seem to find their way to Killington too. NY plates arriving at Okemo are simply turned away. 

All kidding aside, there is a place called Crafts Inn located just a very few miles away from Mount Snow, in the sleepy little town of Wilmington. Despite the "Inn" name, it's actually a timeshare facility.  You're looking for time in the highest ski demand time period possible (and on very short notice), but there *might* be space available at this place that you can rent. For whatever reason, the place never seems to be completely full. Phone there is (802) 464-2344 if you should want to inquire further. 

We stayed at Crafts Inn once for a ski week on a RCI exchange. Units are very nice, but we didn't much like Mount Snow --- but I'm very confident that you will.


----------



## Avery (Nov 21, 2014)

theo said:


> We like to try send *all* New Yorkers to Mount Snow. That way we Yankees can know exactly where they are while here --- and they can all be together in one place, "interacting" with each other as one happy, friendly group . Many seem to find their way to Killington too. NY plates arriving at Okemo are simply turned away.
> 
> All kidding aside, there is a place called Crafts Inn located just a very few miles away from Mount Snow, in the sleepy little town of Wilmington. Despite the "Inn" name, it's actually a timeshare facility.  You're looking for time in the highest ski demand time period possible (and on very short notice), but there *might* be space available at this place that you can rent. For whatever reason, the place never seems to be completely full. Phone there is (802) 464-2344 if you should want to inquire further.
> 
> We stayed at Crafts Inn once for a ski week on a RCI exchange. Units are very nice, but we didn't much like Mount Snow --- but I'm very confident that you will.



Yep, I hear you on all fronts. And Crafts Inn is always my back-up, we've stayed there a few times. They stopped allowing owners to deposit the holiday weeks for exchange so I haven't been in a few years, but their rates are not terrible for nightly rentals if only a few nights. There are a few things I don't love about the place, though, so am hoping for a better option. Thanks for your post, though!


----------



## Avery (Nov 21, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Have Dec 31-Jan 3 at Wyndham Shawnee in the Poconos - 2/2 for $300.
> 
> At least there is some type of skiing and tubing in the immediate area ...
> 
> PM if interested.



Thanks. Shawnee is a great beginner hill and also nice for teens who can be on their own for night skiing. Unfortch it's too basic for my crowd, and snow is often iffy early in the season.


----------



## theo (Nov 21, 2014)

*Crafts Inn*



Avery said:


> <snip> *They stopped allowing owners to deposit the holiday weeks for exchange*...<snip>



Wow! Although we no longer "exchange" at all, nor even any longer bother to belong to RCI (or II), that is still a *very* interesting revelation. 

It seems to me that an owner of a deeded fixed week / unit, wherever and whatever the resort may be, can essentially do whatever he / she / they darn well pleases with that week (within occupancy limits and while also obeying all "no pets / no smoking / no excessive noise" prohibitions, of course). Then again, I don't know anything about ownerships at Crafts Inn. Maybe all ownerships there are "floating", in which case maybe they *can*  get away with implementing such a dictatorial policy.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 21, 2014)

Avery said:


> Thanks. Shawnee is a great beginner hill and also nice for teens who can be on their own for night skiing. Unfortch it's too basic for my crowd, and snow is often iffy early in the season.



Drive over to Camelback (10 minutes west on I-80) or up to Elk (about 25 minute) ....

Almost everything has night skiing now.


----------



## Avery (Nov 24, 2014)

theo said:


> Wow! Although we no longer "exchange" at all, nor even any longer bother to belong to RCI (or II), that is still a *very* interesting revelation.
> 
> It seems to me that an owner of a deeded fixed week / unit, wherever and whatever the resort may be, can essentially do whatever he / she / they darn well pleases with that week (within occupancy limits and while also obeying all "no pets / no smoking / no excessive noise" prohibitions, of course). Then again, I don't know anything about ownerships at Crafts Inn. Maybe all ownerships there are "floating", in which case maybe they *can*  get away with implementing such a dictatorial policy.



Yes, I believe all weeks are floating and holiday reservations are now only for owners who will use them. I suppose it's difficult to prevent owners from renting directly, but the policy also increases the resort's rental pool which helps with maintenance/reserves. Desperately needed from what I've seen.


----------

